# Où trouver un écran de remplacement de qualité



## BambyCrew (18 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Voilà le drame est arrivé, j'ai brisé mon écran d'iphone 6.

Je souhaite donc le remplacer et cherche un revendeur fiable avec des pièces détachées de qualité.

Un ami a déjà commandé un écran vendu sur des sites spécialisés aux alentours de 60€, mais je trouve que le contraste est vraiment mauvais, sans compter les multiples SAV qu'il a dû faire avant d'avoir une pièce fonctionnelle.

Je compte alors sur vos précieux conseils pour trouver mon bonheur.

Que valent par exemple BricoPhone ? iFixit ? Bricomac ?

Y a-t-il une réelle différence entre les écrans vendus 60€ et ceux vendus le double ?

Merci beaucoup par avance.


----------



## iphone5stiti (19 Septembre 2016)

Salut ! Si tu as un Apple Store à côté ou la possibilité de le faire réparer chez Apple c'est le mieux, l'écran coûte 109€ chez Apple et tu conserves une qualité d'origine et tu as surtout une garantie sur cet écran


----------



## BambyCrew (19 Septembre 2016)

Salut,
Merci pour ta réponse. 
Je me suis en effet renseigner directement chez Apple. Le problème selon eux, c'est que mon chassis serait légèrement voilé, donc ils ne me proposent que le remplacement complet à 309€. Ce n'est pas la même histoire ...


----------



## J83 (19 Septembre 2016)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Salut ! Si tu as un Apple Store à côté ou la possibilité de le faire réparer chez Apple c'est le mieux, l'écran coûte 109€ chez Apple et tu conserves une qualité d'origine et tu as surtout une garantie sur cet écran



Salut,
mouais les réparations en Apple Store c'est pas forcément le top. J'ai fait changer l'écran de mon 6S dernièrement à celui d'Aix et c'était une catastrophe. Plus aucune protection n'adhérait, le tactile était moins précis sur le côté gauche, c'était pas fameux...


----------



## BambyCrew (19 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas de réparateurs autour de chez moi n'abusant pas sur les prix.

J'ai l'impression que les écrans vendus 60-70€ sur la plupart des sites sont des écrans vendus sur aliexpress à 25€ à tout casser.

Je cherche un écran le plus proche de l'original possible en termes de qualité. Je vois certains sites en vendre aux alentours de 120-140€, mais je ne sais pas exactement ce que ça vaut.

Quelqu'un a un avis sur des revendeurs tels que bricomac, bricophone, sosav, ifixit, aliexpress ...

Merci !


----------



## zcomzorro (22 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même soucis, avez vous trouvé un écran de qualité finalement?
Merci


----------



## zcomzorro (23 Mars 2017)

J'ai finalement opté pour un remplacement en Apple store, 149€, tout l'ensemble, capteurs et Touch ID compris, je suis sûre que c'est bien fait au moins.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2017)

zcomzorro a dit:


> J'ai finalement opté pour un remplacement en Apple store, 149€, tout l'ensemble, capteurs et Touch ID compris, je suis sûre que c'est bien fait au moins.



Je plussoie


----------

